# Spouse Visa refused



## redbridg (May 23, 2016)

Hi,

My wife's settlement visa application was refused because 

i wrote a date wrong where it suppose to be oct 2015 i wrote oct 2016.

ECO didnt understand my viber text communication; short and not translated.I didnt mention the printout is from viber.

Provided 9/10 photo of my wedding, 1/2 selfie from other time. ECO not satisfied with proof on time spend together after marriage.I do not have other photo.

I am planning to apply by myself any advice anyone?How to explain to those issues and satisfied ECO where he thinks marriage isnt genuine and subsisting; intend to live together permanently in uk. 

apply from outside or inside of UK or online? 

can anyone plz give me any idea 

Thank You

RB


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

It!/ better is you post the refusal letter with the exact wording.


----------



## redbridg (May 23, 2016)

nyclon said:


> It!/ better is you post the refusal letter with the exact wording.


thank you for your quick reply,pls see below for letter 

*you state that you met your sponsor on 14th march 2014, got married on 2nd feb 2015 and last saw your sponsor 16th oct 2016 ( i should have wrote 2015)

*you state that you stayed with your sponsor for 3 weeks after marriage and then came to see you for another 3 weeks in sept 2015( i went for holiday on those days but didnt take any picture together)

*you have provided some chat message however these are in a format which could easily have been typed up and it is not clear on what platform these message were exchanged.I further note that conversation was limited and messages have not been translated (i just printed out viber text 20/25 pages covering each month communication,if i printed them all it could be more than thousand pages,i also gave my 3 mobile all itemised bill)

*you have provided a few wedding photographs however i note that most of these are just of the two of you.The other photographs are several copies taken on the same two occasions.These photographs do not provide evidence any time spent together after the wedding.( i didnt take much photo of us together after marriage)

* i am not satisfied your relationship with your sponsor is genuine and subsisting or that you intend to live together permanently in the UK.i therefore refuse your application under aragraph EC.P.1.1(d) of appendix FM of the immigration rules E.ECP2.6 & 2.10

Thats the refusal letter.plz give your advice

thank you
RB


----------



## redbridg (May 23, 2016)

*you state that you stayed with your sponsor for 3 weeks after marriage and then came to see you for another 3 weeks in sept 2015( i went for holiday on those days but didnt take any picture together)


Here i did a mistake got married on 2nd feb and return to uk on 17 feb 2015 it is 2 weeks but i wrote i stayed 3 weeks after marriage

again went on 21 sept 2015 and return on 16 oct 2015 but wrote stayed 3 weeks (where as its 25 days) 

i have the plane tickets to prove the dates. is it ok to satisfy ECO?


----------



## redbridg (May 23, 2016)

Can anyone help here pls?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't think it's the slight discrepancy over dates that troubled them but the lack of clear evidence that you have actually spent time together and got to know each other. They weren't convinced that viber messages were genuine, and photos showed attachment and commitment between you. Unless you have more photos with other people taken at a variety of social occasions, and communications evidence that shows you did keep in touch and exchange messages, an appeal has little chance of success. Re-application is better, with fresh evidence of a genuine, loving and committed relationship. As your marriage was probably arranged, you do need to show your post-nuptial devotion and attachment.


----------



## redbridg (May 23, 2016)

Thank you so much Joppa. I do not have any other photo, what i had i submitted. I also submitted itemised mobile bill where it clearly shows regular communications.I just gave viber text printed out to provide more evidence.If i had printed them all it would have been more than thousand pages, so I just randomly printed some text to show regular communications.Is there anyway i can prove ECO that message are from viber?Wen i will appeal i will take some screenshot printed out and match it with how viber send on email as attatchment which is on XL format.is it ok?Even if i want to do fresh application i still need to visit her and take picture.It will take time to prepare all documents again.My plan is to appeal now and if it gets late then i will re apply again.is it good idea? sorry i guess i've asked lots of question. I will be very happy if you could reply again.

Thank You again.


----------

